# Saw the surgeon



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, the date for my surgery is set at June 10th.
I am very disheartened because although it won't get worse, after surgery my hand will never gain back its strength because the muscles have died and can't be fixed. My hand is so weak as to be of quite limited use. I can only shoot with weak target bands now and don't have a prayer of pulling back anything strong enough for hunting. Bands I could pull only weeks ago, I can't now -- that's how fast I'm going downhill.

The doc said there will be no therapy after surgery because the muscles can't be brought back.









Guess I'll have to get used to the idea of livin' out the rest of my life with a gimp hand. Bummer.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

... That's a real shame Dayhiker.

Maybe you could save up and invest in a hydraulic hand system!








But on a more serious note, you never know, it could get a little bit better.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

A little hope and inspiration DH. The human body is very resilient

http://www.bfbs.com/news/afghanistan/soldier-told-hed-never-walk-completes-marathon-helmand-46719.html/


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

perhaps you could switch hands and use a wrist brace.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If my hand doesn't get any worse, I will be able to pull gum rubber and linatex -- and I am told you can hunt with them using lead. So I guess I'm still in the game.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck with surgery and recovery, man!
You'll find a way to get back in the game, I'm sure of it


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

would it not be possable to make a archery style release? im sure there's got to be a way around it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You need a Luke Skywalker\Darth Vader\ Terminator hand. Problem solved.

Seriously though. I hope you recover.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

best of luck to you, I wish you a speedy recovery and can't wait till you're back in the game!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Best of luck with your surgery , and don't worry you will find a way to shoot what you want to shoot.

If it gets too bad, maybe you could modify an archer's release with a wriststrap so your arm can asist with the pull, Just an idea.

wish the best

LGD


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

My prayers are with you Bill..... like many have said, there are many ways to do things for the creative like yourself! None-the-less, small game hunting is more than possible set up the way you said with lead and gum rubber.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a real bummer, Bill, but don't give up hope. Doctors aren't always right.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery DH, hang in there.
Philly


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

DH, you just go ahead and prove to the doctors that your hand is going to be OK. I can do way more with my injured hand than they said I could. Try to have at least one meal at the hospital, it comes highly recommended.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> ... That's a real shame Dayhiker.
> 
> Maybe you could save up and invest in a hydraulic hand system!
> 
> ...


Hydraulic hand -- I wish!!! Then I could out power Joerg! Haha









Thanks all of you for your words of encouragement -- that's just what I needed today.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker, I have several ideas.

First off, a release would probably help, no? You need NO thumb strength to shoot, just hook all four fingers around and press the button. If you tell me you hand size, I will make a proper release for you.

If your hand sie is about the same as mine, I can send you the one I recently made. I reinforced it with metal just yesterday, there was some cracking around the axis hole in both the frame and the lock arms. Now it is very solid even with powerful bands. See the picture!

If you have smaller hands than mine, I would probably make it out of steel as this allows a thinner frame.

If a release still does not help, I can make a slingshot crossbow for you. I can even make it winch operable, much like my slingshot cannon, only a lot smaller.

Let me know!

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg,

Thank you very much. I will pm you a tracing of my hand. I could really use that release. But I already have one of your Christmas tree sling rifles on my to do list for this summer. That one is going to be fun to build. It will be about 6 to 8 weeks after the surgery till my hand is ready for that.

The people on this forum are great. This problem was underlying some arthritis problems I was having with my hands. Jaybird gave me a recipe to use that really helped clear that problem up after a month or so. And Bill Hays sent me a device to work the strength back into my right hand, which is in real good shape. It just didn't work with my left (pouch) hand, which was no longer painful but kept getting weaker.

Well now we know what's the problem and with everybody's help and concern, I'm still in the game! Thanks Joerg, Bill, Jay, and everybody for being such real good friends!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bill, You are always in our prayers. Hope everything go well in surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Best wishs and speedy recovery. After losing the us of my left hand about 30 years ago from a accident, I was told that it might not come back and if it did it would not be as good. Well I have about 90 % use of it, have won two tournaments, so keep your chin up. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

That's one great offer Jörg! You are a very generous man. Dayhiker, personally I would advise you take Jörg up on that







I'm *trying* to make my own slingbow, but have nothing to cut it out with...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> If my hand doesn't get any worse, I will be able to pull gum rubber and linatex -- and I am told you can hunt with them using lead. So I guess I'm still in the game.


Bill,
My choice for hunting rabbits and squirrels, is gum rubber.
The season is usually cool, and the rubber doesn`t mind it much.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Big BIll, good luck with your surgery Buddy. You need me to build you a small Starship or some kind of braced model for ya, let me know Bud. There is always a way to shoot a slingshot! We will find it! Flatband


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well, the date for my surgery is set at June 10th.
> I am very disheartened because although it won't get worse, after surgery my hand will never gain back its strength because the muscles have died and can't be fixed. My hand is so weak as to be of quite limited use. I can only shoot with weak target bands now and don't have a prayer of pulling back anything strong enough for hunting. Bands I could pull only weeks ago, I can't now -- that's how fast I'm going downhill.
> 
> The doc said there will be no therapy after surgery because the muscles can't be brought back.
> ...


Good luck with the surgery and recovery.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Regarding releases would it not be possible to make one on a lanyard that goes around the wrist? then there would be no strain on the hand or fingers at all, just pull your arms back and press a button no or nearly no gripping involved at all.

Im sure what your hand lacks your brain can make up for.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm still in the game. I have had a lot of help from this forum. This problem was underlying some problems I was having with arthritis. That was cleared up by help from Jaybird who gave me a recipe that had my both hands feeling better in about a month -- also Bill Hays sent me a great therapeutic device that restored the strength in my right hand but my left (pouch) hand just kept getting weaker. But now I am getting a release from Joerg and with all the encouragement and advice from everybody here, I'm sure I'm gonna be all set in about a month or two from next Friday.

Great place this Forum. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bootneck said:


> Regarding releases would it not be possible to make one on a lanyard that goes around the wrist? then there would be no strain on the hand or fingers at all, just pull your arms back and press a button no or nearly no gripping involved at all.
> 
> Im sure what your hand lacks your brain can make up for.


Hi bootneck,
You are correct, I put lanyards on many of my cattys, but the problem is in my pouch hand. wouldn't help there. But thanks.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've used electronic muscle stimulation quite extensively with injuries on our racing dogs.... and I've invented several vibration strengthening devices that could help to hasten your recovery... also there's a myriad of things that can be used to rehab thumb strength that I haven't mentioned as well.... just let me know if you need anything and we can make it happen.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Bill!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You all are some good people. Best of luck to you DH.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

This is not a Forum, it's a family affair


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill, You are in my prayers for an extra special and speedy recovery.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is really Sad and I'm sorry to hear such disheartening news. I know what it is to have physical maladies and many times the only thing you can do is live with it till you croak. But, none the less I hope you will surprise your Doctor and get better anyways. 
I Hope,
Dgui


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Regarding releases would it not be possible to make one on a lanyard that goes around the wrist? then there would be no strain on the hand or fingers at all, just pull your arms back and press a button no or nearly no gripping involved at all.
> 
> Im sure what your hand lacks your brain can make up for.


Hi bootneck,
You are correct, I put lanyards on many of my cattys, but the problem is in my pouch hand. wouldn't help there. But thanks.
[/quote]

Bill I think what Bootneck was saying is that you could anchor a release to your wrist taking the weight off your fingers you would just have to be able to steady the release.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> Regarding releases would it not be possible to make one on a lanyard that goes around the wrist? then there would be no strain on the hand or fingers at all, just pull your arms back and press a button no or nearly no gripping involved at all.
> 
> Im sure what your hand lacks your brain can make up for.


Hi bootneck,
You are correct, I put lanyards on many of my cattys, but the problem is in my pouch hand. wouldn't help there. But thanks.
[/quote]

Bill I think what Bootneck was saying is that you could anchor a release to your wrist taking the weight off your fingers you would just have to be able to steady the release.
[/quote]

Well, that's another approach to look into. . . thanks Brock. If Joerg's release doesn't work for me that'll be the next avenue I guess.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

DayMann, can you consider doing a Glove Shooter?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

For anybody who doesn't know, Bill Hays is a well known and recognized expert in hand strength development, training and ergonomics, having invented several devices for specific training tasks related to grip strength and development. I'm sure he would be willing to talk to anybody who is having issues or looking to improve in this area. A quick google for his name + hand strength will turn up lots of info.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> DayMann, can you consider doing a Glove Shooter?


Darrell -- the problem isn't with holding the frame, it's with gripping the pouch. I made something like a glove shooter a while back, trying to adapt to holding with my left (weak) hand, which I'm "supposed" to be using. But since I've completely adapted to holding in my right hand, that isn't a problem at all now.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

This sort of thing should be ideal I would have thought. the only strai on your hand is the finger working the trigger.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gwilym, THAT is mighty cool!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I got it now, thumb and forefinger, no strength for grip.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well, the date for my surgery is set at June 10th.


What happened ?


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dayhiker
I very much regret not having read this post prior to send my greetings
and all the luck with your operation
How did it go? as this health?
I hope to soon be able to see this forum nuevmente
I am sending a big hug and a speedy recovery on behalf of myself and my family

Gabriel


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

ran my finger through a tablesaw to the second knuckle they said id never be able to bend it so i asked them to just amputate it if i couldnt use it but they wouldnt but anyways it works fine now p.s doctors over do everything 
good luck and hopefully a speedy recovery so you can get back in the game -will


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I had my operation last Friday and it went well. I came on the forum a couple of times over the weekend, but it wasn't fun typing with one hand so I got off pretty quick.









I had to keep my arm elevated over my head for 3 days which was hard on my shoulder. Bu now I can lower it and do stuff -- not too strenuous -- with my hand.

So everything's going as well as expected. But typing is still quite tiring for my hand.

Thanks very much for your concern.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH, it is nice to hear everything went fine, instead of typing why don't you use a voice recognistion program, I don't have one atm but if I got one I'll sent to you soon.

Take care.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

There's always a way round these things, the martial arts is full of people recovering from or with disabilities. Don't you worry, we'll look after you.


----------

